# Erzmagier im Vergleich



## Maylee (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

da ja leider noch recht wenig Infos zum Erzmagier in diesem Forum stehen, hätte ich da noch ein paar Fragen. Kann man ihn in etwa mit dem Shamanen vergleichen, vom Spielprinzip/Heil und Schadenleistung?Oder ist er am Anfang sehr schwach zu spielen,bzw ab wann ändert sich das?Das Spielprinzip ansich gefällt mir recht gut, ich bin mir nur unsicher ob man später dann nur als reiner Heiler abgestempelt wird. Wenn das nämlich der Fall wäre, dann könnt ich auch einen Runenpriester spielen. Wie ist denn der Schaden im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen (ok nen Feuerzauberer nehm ich da mal raus). Mit dem Heilen hab ihc keine Probleme, hab sonst auch immer Priester usw gespielt. Ich hätte nur gern mehr INfos über das Gesamtbild.


lg Maylee


----------



## Eaproditor (16. September 2008)

Maylee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ja leider noch recht wenig Infos zum Erzmagier in diesem Forum stehen, hätte ich da noch ein paar Fragen. Kann man ihn in etwa mit dem Shamanen vergleichen, vom Spielprinzip/Heil und Schadenleistung?Oder ist er am Anfang sehr schwach zu spielen,bzw ab wann ändert sich das?Das Spielprinzip ansich gefällt mir recht gut, ich bin mir nur unsicher ob man später dann nur als reiner Heiler abgestempelt wird. Wenn das nämlich der Fall wäre, dann könnt ich auch einen Runenpriester spielen. Wie ist denn der Schaden im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen (ok nen Feuerzauberer nehm ich da mal raus). Mit dem Heilen hab ihc keine Probleme, hab sonst auch immer Priester usw gespielt. Ich hätte nur gern mehr INfos über das Gesamtbild.
> 
> ...



Also:
1. Ja, er ist durchaus vergleichbar mit dem Schamanen
2. Die ersten 3 level sind noch recht mühsam, man geht zwar nicht down, aber der kampf dauert lange. Ab dem Level 5-6 ändert sich das jedoch schlagartig. Man bekommt gute Dots und nen guten Dmgzauber hinzu. Ich bin atm level 11 und kann locker 3-4 Mobs pullen, zudotten und nach so 10-16 Sekunden liegen die auch dann. Mir macht Erzmagier richtig spaß, weil man nen Mischmasch aus fernkampf DD und Heiler ist, wobei der Dmg auch nich zu verachten ist. Im PvP kannst de mit guten "hit and run" gut 2-3 Gegner beschäftigen und downbringen. In den Szenarien war ich bisher fast immer 1-3 im heal und meistens ca 4-7 im Schaden.


----------



## Maylee (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort Eaproditor, hab ja scho nicht mehr dran geglaubt das einer hier was schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Leider liest man ja sehr wenig über diese Klasse, und sie wird wohl auch selten gespielt (wieso überhaupt?). Wenn man das mit dem Shamanen vergleicht, der ja wirklich oft gespielt wird, versteh ich das ganze nicht so. Nach einigen Zögern hab ich mich dann jetzt entschieden einen Archmage anzufangen. Ein paar Videos gaben da auch noch den Ausschlag. Auf das viele Köpfe der Zerstörung rollen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (16. September 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> . Im PvP kannst de mit guten "hit and run" gut 2-3 Gegner beschäftigen und downbringen.


das halt ich aber fürn gerücht. spätestens wenn ich mit nem chosen kommen und dich verkrüppel bist du schon so gut wie tod. das hat jetzt nix damit zu tun das ich besser bin oder zerstörung spiele. aber diese hit and run spielweise funktioniert im pvp höchstens mit gegner bis lvl 7. und spätestens mit dem erhalt des knockback würd ich lieber ganz viel abstand zwischen dich und tanks bringen das funzt natürlich auf beiden seiten der fraktionen


----------



## Edmond Dantes (19. September 2008)

Spätestens mit erhalt des Schildes auf level 14/15? ist es für eine einzelne Person so gut wie unmöglich einen Erzmagier zu killen. Zumindest wenn die beiden auf dem selben Level sind. 

Selbst wenn 3 auf mir rumkloppen kriegen die mich net klein, wenn ich mich nur auf mich konzentrier. Das geht dann zwar nur gut, bis meine AP alle sind aber das dauert auch was.

Nen einzelner schafft das aber definitiv nicht. Allerdings bringt es schon was, da ein Erzmagier, der sich selbst hochheilt kann sich nur schwer um andere Gruppemitglieder kümmern.


----------



## sTereoType (19. September 2008)

Edmond schrieb:


> Spätestens mit erhalt des Schildes auf level 14/15? ist es für eine einzelne Person so gut wie unmöglich einen Erzmagier zu killen. Zumindest wenn die beiden auf dem selben Level sind.
> 
> Selbst wenn 3 auf mir rumkloppen kriegen die mich net klein, wenn ich mich nur auf mich konzentrier. Das geht dann zwar nur gut, bis meine AP alle sind aber das dauert auch was.
> 
> Nen einzelner schafft das aber definitiv nicht. Allerdings bringt es schon was, da ein Erzmagier, der sich selbst hochheilt kann sich nur schwer um andere Gruppemitglieder kümmern.


stimmt wenn der gegenüber nichts gegen deine heals macht kriegt man dich tatsächlich kaum tod. allerdings muss man gegen tanks etc vorsichtig sein. diese haben mehrere skills die dich ne zeitlang nichts tue lassen oder castzeit erhöhen (bzw dir schaden zufügen wenn du castest). beispiel wäre der knockdown. da liegst du 4 sekunden am boden .


----------



## Eaproditor (19. September 2008)

Naja kommt auch immer mit auf die Situation an, in der du grade bist^^ Also ich hab bisher gegen jede Klasse eigentlich nen 1v1 gehabt, die ich auch meistens gewonnen habe. Tanks sind eigentlich kein Problem, eher Hexenkriegerinnen oder Chaosbarbar. Wenn man jedoch gutes Umfeld hat, helfen ein paar beherzte Sprünge einem gut ^^ Bisher würde ich als Erzmagier sagen, liegt die Chance 90% gegen Fernkampf DDler , so 60% gegen Tanks und 50% gegen NahkampfDDs. Gegen andere Heiler dauert der Kampf meistens so lange, dass ich immer 1-3 Gegner früher oder später hinzugesellen xD.

Wenn ihr interesse hättet würde ich auch mal nen kleines "How to" schreiben, hab bisher über den Erzmagier noch nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## Maylee (20. September 2008)

Wenn du Zeit und Lust dazu hast Eaproditor, mich würds interessieren. Steht einfach viel zu wenig über den Erzmagier in den Foren.


----------



## Eaproditor (20. September 2008)

Zeit und lust 100%, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob sich das jetzt lohnt, bin bisher kurz vor level 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn aber allgemeines interesse besteht, würde ich mich mal hinsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. September 2008)

Also ich hab just 4 fun auchn Erzi angefangen und kann nur sagen  n1

die perfekte mischung aus DMG ( mit schönen dots )
Und heal (hots und normal ^^ )

Dann noch White Magic und es ist perfekt ^^

PvE wie PvP keinerlei probleme ( außer halt bei den konterklassen )  

naja spiel ihn ja auch erst seit Heute  xD  ( aber schon lvl 10 9/10  ;P  )


----------



## Milkoh (22. September 2008)

Habe zunächst mit einem Sigmarpriester  (Level 12) angefangen, aber gestern irgendwie nicht die Lust gehabt. 

Dann nur mal zum antesten eine Erzmagierin erstellt...naja die kleine ist gestern Level 8 geworden...so viel Spass hat sie gemacht. 

Ich hab in WOW schon immer gerne einen Heildruiden gespielt und eine Erzmagierin fühlt sich ähnlich an, zumindest bisher. Nur dass man mehr Schaden austeilen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube ich werde Frater Lothar erst einmal ins Kloster schicken und die kleine etwas wachsen lassen. 

Milkoh


----------



## Pelorusjack (23. September 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen als Level 17er Erzmagier auf Averland:

Die Dots sind im PvP wirkungslos, nicht jedoch im PvE. Also von Dots stirbt im Szenario nur jemand der knapp bei den Lebenspunkten ist und keine Heilung bekommt. Bei den Tanks wie Schwarzork und Chaoskrieger ist dies erst der Fall, wenn alles andere schon tot ist. Und wenn die fallen, dann haben Dots kaum Auswirkungen gehabt. 
Nichtsdestotrotz sind Dots halt auch Damage und was wichtig ist: sie sind sind instants. Die Casttime braucht man eh für's heilen anderer oder sich selber. 

Beim Questen genügt sich der Archmage selber, aber es fehlt das Crowdcontrolling, weshalb drei gleichstufige Mobs schon mal ziemlich zu beissen geben, ich nehm lieber nur jeweils zwei.  

Jenes fehlende Crowdcontrolling spürt man auch im BG. Hier hilft nur noch Schild von Saphery und hotten. Der schadensverhindernde Debuff (Dissipating Hatred) geht flöten, sobald der Gegner selber Schaden frisst, was auf dem Schlachtfeld dauernd der Fall ist. Um gegen Meleer aller Art länger durchzuhalten stacke ich halt Stamina auf meiner Ausrüstung. Lieber länger selber leben als effektiver heilen, vorallem da man nun wirklich nicht so schnell "out of actionpoints" geht.

Der Ordnung fehlen ein wenig die Meleer, wenn nicht gerade ein paar Eisenbrecher mit von der Partie sind. Gegnerische Nahkämpfer jedoch, sind natürlich gefährlich, insbesondere die Hexen. 

Als Heiler finde ich Gobbo Schamanen und Zwergenpriester viel effektiver. Sehr oft heile ich weniger als diese Klassen, selbst wenn ich konstant am heilen bin. Unser Heal besteht zumindest in meinem Level noch stark aus Hots ausser dem Segen des Hysh. Leider sind hots etwas wirkungslos gelegentlich, wenn ich sehe, wie stark der Schaden ist, der verteilt wird und der Segen ist viel zu schwach. Der Moralskill 1 (Divine Favour) heilt immerhin für etwas mehr als 800 Punkte und hat sicher schon zig Spielern den zuckersüssen Hintern gerettet. 

Gegen Caster allerdings steht man ganz gut da in 1:1 Situationen. Also verloren habe ich da noch nie. Drain Magic ist mein Lieblingsspruch gegen die, natürlich gepaart mit Dots n Hots. 

Was im PvP gar nichts bringt ist Radiant Lance, eher schon Searing Touch...aber wie gesagt, der Schaden wirkt langsam, zu langsam. 

Allzuviel kann ich zur Diskussion nicht beitragen, weil ich Path of Asurian wähle. So mit Level 17 mit +INT Gear bringt Damage dealing noch zu wenig. Willpower erhöht zwar die Heilung, aber ohne mein Stamina Equip komme ich zu wenig zum casten. Ergo stehe ich im BG heile so viel es geht und wenn ich nicht grade heile dotte ich. Im Grossen und Ganzen bin ich zufrieden, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass "meine Zeit" noch kommen wird, wenn ich weiter levele!

Mfg 

Lumi (Averland)


----------



## Tumasz (21. Oktober 2008)

Eaproditor schrieb:


> Also:
> 1. Ja, er ist durchaus vergleichbar mit dem Schamanen
> 2. Die ersten 3 level sind noch recht mühsam, man geht zwar nicht down, aber der kampf dauert lange. Ab dem Level 5-6 ändert sich das jedoch schlagartig. Man bekommt gute Dots und nen guten Dmgzauber hinzu. Ich bin atm level 11 *und kann locker 3-4 Mobs pullen, zudotten* und nach so 10-16 Sekunden liegen die auch dann. Mir macht Erzmagier richtig spaß, weil man nen Mischmasch aus fernkampf DD und Heiler ist, wobei der Dmg auch nich zu verachten ist. Im PvP kannst de mit guten "hit and run" gut 2-3 Gegner beschäftigen und downbringen. In den Szenarien war ich bisher fast immer 1-3 im heal und meistens ca 4-7 im Schaden.




O.o wie machste das ? ich hab ja bei einem gleich lvligen probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QMaster30 (21. Oktober 2008)

Da will ich mal auch meinen Senf dazugeben: Habe EM auf Level 34 und habe ihn auf DD geskillt (ausgeskillt in Asuryan). Ich muss leider sagen, ich bin etwas enttäuscht vom Schaden. Die Dots sind meiner Meinung nach etwas zu schwach geraten. Es fehlt einer der mehr Schaden über etwas kürzere Zeit macht. Ich versuche jedoch immer zwischen Heilung und Schaden zu switchen, um beides entsprechend zu erhöhen. Aber versuch mal nicht zu heilen (obwohl ich grad Schadenpunkte aufbaue), wenn der neben dir gleich stirbt. 
Was die Balance angeht, habe ich kein Problem. Kann, was das überleben angeht, recht gut mithalten. Jedoch sind Hexenkrieger absolut tödlich. 0 Chance . Aber das ist ok.

Abschliesend bleibt zu sagen: Ich hätte gern einen Baum, welcher Heilung ruhig vernachlässigt ( oder gar verschlechtert), aber dafür mehr Schaden macht. Ein guter Anfang wäre, dass die "Versengende Berührung" weniger AP kostet.

ABER: Fragt noch mal nach, wenn man ihn auf 40 hat, ich denke man muss vielleicht lernen mit ihm umzugehen und die Idealverteilung in den Bäumen zu finden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du dmg machen willst ... warum spielst du dann n AM ? 

ich weiss das sagt man oft... aber irgendwie hat es schon seine Berechtigung...a


----------



## xMetabaron (22. Oktober 2008)

Vermutlich hat er einfach die Klassenbeschreibung ("Übermagieklasse") ernstgenommen, oder denkt es ist so wie in einem anderen großen Mmorpg, wo man Heilklassen auch auf Schaden skillen kann und diese dann halbwegs mit den reinen DD mithalten können. Bei War ist das definitiv nicht so. Als AM kann man auch mit Schadensskillung noch recht gut heilen, aber der Schaden bleibt immer sehr schwach. Ich hab einen Feuerzauberer und einen AM im T3 und mein Zauberer macht schon an Einzelzielen mind. 3x so viel Schaden wie mein AM, vom Flächenschaden will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...

Wenn du also deine Gruppe effektiv unterstützen willst dann mußt du dich aufs heilen und debuffen beschränken und nur wenn grad keiner Heilung brauchst auch mit Schaden machen.


----------



## Rohm1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn du dmg machen willst ... warum spielst du dann n AM ?
> 
> ich weiss das sagt man oft... aber irgendwie hat es schon seine Berechtigung...a



nein hat es nicht-  nicht mal ansatzweise.

es wurde in einem statement von mythic selber (auch zu finden auf youtube) ganz klar zu aussprache gebracht,
was und wie der AM sein sollte und wie nicht. 
da wurde unter anderem die aussage gemacht - ich zitiere: "AM nur heilen heilen heilen? keine chance,
der AM ist ein meister der magie und kann seine gegner niederschmettern" in etwa so.

die realität sind im moment leider ganz anders aus. wenn ich nicht konstant die teammates heale sterben sie wie die fliegen.
eig. habe ich sehr wenig zeit um "dmg" zu machen. wenn ich mich hingegen auf dmg konzetriere geht die yellerei los.
und im endeffekt habe ich dann vll. 20-30 k rausgewürgt. kann und darf nicht sein

die englischen foren laufen schon heiss deswegen.

der AM wurde nie als nur reiner healer gedacht - nie. 

der AM hat 3 bäume, einer davon ist für den DMG gedacht - dieser baum ist bedauerlicherweise noch viel zu schwach. 
ansonsten kann man den dmg tree rausnehmen und ihn komplett zum healer umfunktionieren.

imo muss der AM, was den dmg betrifft total überarbeitet werden, damit man die möglichkeit hat ihn an solchen zu spielen.
es muss kein zweiter BW entstehen, aber ein starker dd - der dann folglicherweise auf guten heal verzichten muss.


ich hoffe die leute begreifen das endlich. vorallem jene die keinen AM spielen.


hoffen wir, dass mythic sich die xxxx mio threads zu herzen nimmt und den AM zu dem macht was er sein sollte.

rom


----------



## Pelorusjack (23. Oktober 2008)

Erzmagier als DD'ler zu spielen ist derzeit etwa so lohnend wie ein Schattenpriester in WoW zu spielen: bringt nichts, kann nichts, nimmt Slots im Teamsetup weg.

Warum ist das so? Das Problem ist mit reinem Damagoutput nicht allein gegessen, aber da fängt es bereits an. Man macht mehr Schaden, wenn man nebenbei heilen würde. Doch jeweils mit einer Rotation von 2-5 Ruhepunkten zu spielen kostet Zeit. Zeit die man in Szenarien nicht hat. 

- *Radiant Lance *ist einer der Hauptgründe für die Misere. Er macht zu wenig Schaden und dauert zu lange zum casten. Das ist schon mal ein Cast, der im PvP nichts zu suchen hat. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, selbst die Asuryanspezialisierung, oder die *Forked Lance *Taktik hilft da nichts. 
- *Radiant Glaze *ist eigentlich ein sehr guter Dot, aber er profitiert nur von der Vaulskillung. Auch Golden -Aura ist ein Skill von Vaul, statt von Asuryan. Golden Aura (frühestens ab Level 23) ist mit 20 ft. auch nicht sehr effizient, denn 20 ft. bedeutet gefährliche Nähe zu irgendwelchen Meleern. In T1-T3 mag sowas durchaus noch spielbar sein, aber im T4 ist so eine Spielweise als AM Stuss.   
- *Transfer Force *andererseits profitiert leider von Isha
- *Scatter the Winds *ist wiederum Vaul, obwohl der zum Glück auch mit Asuryan kombinierbar ist, da er tief im Vaulskillbaum steht 

Bleibt noch* Searing Touch*, der zwar effektiv, aber auch Aktionspunkteintensiv ist. 

Einer der Hauptgründe für Isha ist *Funnel Essence*. Er ist quasi der einzig lebensrettende Spruch des Erzmagiers. 
In T1 und T2 ist *Shield of Saphery *gut, aber ab T3 wird er schnell obsolet. Das Schild absorbiert lächerlich wenig Schaden gegen 40er. Was gut passt ist *Blessing of Isha*, der zwar nicht extrem viel heilt, aber immerhin doch eine komplette Gruppe und vom Ishabaum auch profitiert. 

*Hurried Restore* ist für mich so quasi die Taktik, der unsere Klasse auszeichnet. sie ist ab Level 31 erlernbar und ermöglicht Instantrezzen auf 100ft. Entfernung. Egal wo man als AM steht, dieser Spruch ist ein Knaller!  Instantrezzen, spart vorallem Zeit. Ich sage immer, dass jeder andere zuerst sterben kann, nur der Rezzer nicht. Das ist der grosse Unterschied zu WoW: permanenter Battlerez im PvP. Rezzen gibt einen kurzen Debuff auf die Werte (30%) des Wiederauferstandenen, aber die Lebenspunkte sind davon nicht betroffen. *Gift of Life *rezzt Mitspieler mit 20% Lebenspunkten für 20 AP, die Abklingzeit ist 3 Sek., was etwa so viel ist, wie Instantrez+Hot. Sprich: man kann nicht nur schnell, sondern auch mehrfach rezzen, da der AP Bedarf ebenfalls niedrig ist.    

Der Witz ist: *Healing Energy* kostet 55 AP, *Lambent Aura *30 AP, * Funnel Essence * 3x20 AP, *Boon of Hysh * 45 AP 
Gehen wir mal von 6000 Lebenspunkten aus, so sind 20% davon 1200 Lebenspunkte. Gift of Life ist also rein theoretisch der beste Heilspruch den wir haben und möglicherweise der beste im Spiel (zusammen mit "Get up" und "Dat makes me Dizzy" des Schamanen). Unsere Gruppe spielte eine Zeitlang mit dem Prinzip, dass ich Instanrezzte und Lambent Aura hottete. Ein Sigmar oder Runi nahm sich des Wiederbelebten noch an und schon war der Char wieder (begrenzt) kampffähig. Vorallem in Kombination mit Bright Mages ist diese Kette höchst interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Resümee derzeit (Level 33): Der Erzmagier ist das Ende der Kette der Ordnung im T4. Klar gibts noch Massenrezz mit 4 Moralpunkten ab Level 40, aber unser 100 ft. Instarez schlägt, soweit mir bekannt ist, alles andere an Effektivität. Im RvR werden solche Dinge nur noch bedeutender mit der Zeit. Leider sieht es mit dem AM als Damagedealer düster aus. Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich rate dringenst davon ab. Indviduelles spielen kann Spass machen, aber WAR ist mehr als WoW noch ein gruppenbasiertes PvP Game. Es geht nicht einmal nur um die rohen Zahlen, es geht um die Systematik beim AM an sich, die meiner Meinung nach hinkt. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es besser wird, weil die Verbesserung des Damagoutputs beim AM oder Schamanen eine andere Klasse an den Rand der Unbedeutsamkeit bringen könnte: die Hexerkriegerinnen und Hexenjäger. Ein DD'ler mit Heilfähigkeiten mehr in den Reihen der Heiler, würde es viel schwieriger machen als Stealther lange genug zu überleben, denn schon jetzt können Caster diesen (trotz allem) durchaus genug Schaden anrichten.  

Mfg Lumi, Averland


----------



## Petera (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

nach meinen Informationen ist der Erzmagier vom Archetyp her ein Heiler. Das Verteilen von Schaden hat zwar einen positiven Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit der Heilsprüche, aber das Austeilen von Schaden ist nicht der Hauptzweck des Erzmagiers. Deshalb ist dein Ergebnis nicht überraschend. Versuch es doch mal mit einer Heilskillung, die mit Punkte in Schaden oder Debuff unterstützt wird. Wenn du dann noch dein Hauptaugenmerk auf die Heilung deiner Mitspieler lenkst, könnte sich dein Eindruck vom Erzmagier ändern.

Ansonsten wäre vielleicht doch der Feuermagier das Richtige für dich, der steht so sehr an der Spitze der Nahrungskette, das er es sogar schon zu eigenen Nervthreads gebracht hat.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Pelorusjack (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Ende der Kette war nicht negativ gemeint. Mit dem Ende der Kette meinte ich, dass der Erzmagier als Letzter zu Boden gehen darf, geschieht das früher, geht der Gruppe Instarez und Heilung verloren.  Meine Skillung ist Isha/Vaul. 

Brightwizard tönt verlockend, aber AM ist sehr spannend zum spielen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Oktober 2008)

Leider geht der AM viel zu oft als erster down... da reicht eine Hexenkriegerin und 3 sekunden und du liegst flach auf dem boden -.-

vorallem da dem kick sooft widerstanden wird ( zumal man ihn noch in die richtige richtung ablassen muss )


----------



## Rauron (27. Oktober 2008)

Spiele auch nen Erzmagier (derzeit 27) und finde nicht, dass er zu wenig Schaden macht. Bin derzeit voll auf Heilung geskillt, aber wenn ich z.B. ein Scenario betrete und es sind 6 Heilklassen anwesend, dann spiel ich ihn auch schonmal als DD (trotz Heilskillung) und lande im Dmg trotzdem auf Platz 4 bis 8. Klar, Feuerzauberer sind unerreichbar (wenn sie gut gespielt werden), aber dafür hat man als Erzi viel mehr Möglichkeiten ... Dmg-Anhebung fänd ich voll fehl am Platz.
Im 1vs1 (ja, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel) hab ich eigentlich nur vor Hexenkriegern und Chaosbarbaren Angst ... alles andere ist eigentlich ein Freekill für mich bzw. gegen nen anderen Healer ists auch schon mal ein Remis (weil keiner den anderen down bekommt).


----------



## xelnagah (27. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bin relativ frischer WAR Spieler und komme von der Blizzardschen Konkurenz.

Nachdem ich alle Klassen mal kurz angespielt hab bin ich beim Erzmagier quasi "hängen geblieben". Ich finde dass der Schaden, DoTs sei dank, im PvE durchaus ausreicht und man in Verbindung mit den HoTs und dem Synergieffekt der Weissen Magie ziemlich gut vorangeht - soviel alleine als auch in der Gruppe.

Da ich aber von WoW zu WAR gewechselt bin, weil ich das Wettrennen um tollen PvE Content leid war liegt für mich eher das Hauptaugenmerk auf PvP / RvR. Mit meinen 11Lvl hab ich zwar noch nicht viel gesehen, aber im Szenario (was anderes als Nordenwacht ging auf Hergig bisher noch nicht auf -.-) sehe ich meine Rolle ohnehin nicht als DD. Ich bin Heiler und Unterstützer der sich, immenser Reichweite sei Dank, weit genug hinter seine Melees stellt und dafür sorg dass die Eisenbrecher und Co. nicht umfallen. Wenn ich merke dass unsere Seite gerade Oberwasser hat und die Heilung nicht mehr lebensrettend ist, verteile ich auch gerne etwas Schaden, was verhältnismäßig gut geht.
DoTs auf flüchtende Gegner casten bin ich noch aus WoW Zeiten gewohnt (ehem. Hexenmeister) und nicht selten fallen die im Rückzug befindlichen Gegner auch mal um.
Hätte ich schaden austeilen wollen hätte ich eine andere Klassenwahl getroffen da schon der erste Vergleich Feuerzauberer / Erzmagier das mangelnde Schadenspotenzial deutlich macht.


Wie ist eigentlich der grundlegende Tenor zum Pfad des Vaul? Mir erscheint er auf dem ersten Blick nützlicher als Asuryan aber nicht so hilfreich wie Isha - vor dem Aspekt das man ORvR & Szenarien mit einer festen Gruppe spielt.


----------



## Rohm1 (28. Oktober 2008)

xelnagah schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich bin relativ frischer WAR Spieler und komme von der Blizzardschen Konkurenz.
> 
> ...



Pfad des Vaul finde ich in den Szenarien sehr nett. Du kannst z.B Goldene Aura mit Strahlendem Blick kompinieren (Dazu noch den AE Geistresi debuff- Name fällt mir nicht ein), ergo alle Gegner im Umkreis von 20 fuss bekommen nen dot ab. Damit tötest du zwar niemanden direkt aber die dots doten. Zudem bist du dann direkt an einem "kill" beteiligt was sich wieder auf die Erfahrung am Schluss positiv auswirkt.

Ist immer schön wenn alle auf einem Hauf stehen - Geistresidebuff - Strahlender Blick und nochn Regenmeister (generell) hinterher.

Was die Klassenwahl bezüglich des Schadens betrifft gebe ich dir (leider) recht. Aber der AM wurde von Mythic ganz anders kommuniziert und deshalb sind viele spieler ziemlich enttäuscht. 

gruss
rom


----------



## Antarion (4. November 2008)

Rohm schrieb:


> Pfad des Vaul finde ich in den Szenarien sehr nett. Du kannst z.B Goldene Aura mit Strahlendem Blick kompinieren (Dazu noch den AE Geistresi debuff- Name fällt mir nicht ein), ergo alle Gegner im Umkreis von 20 fuss bekommen nen dot ab. Damit tötest du zwar niemanden direkt aber die dots doten. Zudem bist du dann direkt an einem "kill" beteiligt was sich wieder auf die Erfahrung am Schluss positiv auswirkt.
> 
> Ist immer schön wenn alle auf einem Hauf stehen - Geistresidebuff - Strahlender Blick und nochn Regenmeister (generell) hinterher.
> 
> ...




also vorab, mein erzi ist nur 14. aber ich wundere mich immer, wenn ich mir meine kollegen so ansehe.

mir fällt dann immer folgendes auf, ich mag so zahlen haben von 10.000 damage und 15.000 heal zB. (rein FIKTIV). da hab ich nen zweiten erzmagier da, mit 17.000 heal und 500 damage...

wtf sag ich da nur, der hätte sicherlich mit nem runepriest mehr spass. vor allem muss ich sagen, wer 5 mal damage macht und dann nen instant ress oder instant "Big heal" hat, der ist der optimale "emergency healer". soll doch der runepriest neben mir die "drecksarbeit" machen, ich bin der, der einspringt wenns brenzlig wird.

umgekehrt jedoch sind 5 mal heilung aufgeladen noch nicht sooooo effektiv. radiant lance wird im pvp NICHT benutzt. die dots knall ich alle drauf, fang aber gerne mit drain magic an, was kaum es wert ist die 5 ladungen zu erhalten. kann ich nur hoffen, dass es mit nem instant sonnenfeuer anders wird (hab aber schon solch andeutungen gelesen, hauptsächlich natürlich wegen des "knockback"). nen aufgeladene sengende berührung empfinde ich als verschwendung. das ist eigentlich nur ein finisher, wenn bereits das ziell 3-4 dots auf sich hat. der spruch grillt schlichtweg niemanden (spielt mal ne sorc oder nen BW) alleine und man kann den schaden viel zu leicht kompensieren, da er sich über 6s aufbaut (nen fetter doombolt macht bei meiner level 11 sorc schon crit 550 schaden (und sie crittet ja verdammt oft dank der klassenmechanik), während nen 6s searing mit 5 mal weißer magie evt auf 160er ticks kommt was grad mal 640 entspricht über ne doppelte casttime und nen höheren AP verbrauch hat. critten tuts bei weitem seltener! 


der erzi ist und bleibt einer der 3 heiler auf der ordnungsseite und muss auch so gespielt werden. ist man unterstützt von nem runepriest, so sollte man dringendst das spiel mit der weißen magie beherrschen. man hat enorme starke debuffs auch ohne vaul spec. ständiges drain magic ist nicht nur vom LORE her die aufgabe der weißen magie, der stete abfluß von AP sollte auch vielen gegner nicht behagen (ich haus in erster linie auf hexenkriegerinnen und danach auf alles was in range ist, bevorzugt sorcs und feindliche heiler). alle 3 pfade sind nach meinem theorie wissen stets darauf ausgelegt sich der rolle des heilers bewusst zu sein, aber eines hybrid heilers. wer die dots und debuffs links liegen lässt, sollte zum runepriest eher greifen.


um die klassen zu verstehen, spielt sie doch zumindest mal bis level 11 an.


----------



## Rohm1 (4. November 2008)

Antarion schrieb:


> also vorab, mein erzi ist nur 14. aber ich wundere mich immer, wenn ich mir meine kollegen so ansehe.
> 
> mir fällt dann immer folgendes auf, ich mag so zahlen haben von 10.000 damage und 15.000 heal zB. (rein FIKTIV). da hab ich nen zweiten erzmagier da, mit 17.000 heal und 500 damage...
> 
> ...



vorab, mit lvl 14 kannst du noch kein handfestes statement abgeben -ist leider so.

das ruhe/kraft system? vergiss es - useless in szenarien. wenn du als heiler fungierst bist du konstant am hotten, debuffen und hie und da ein dot - je nach situation (gut ich spiel da ein bisschen anderst). es ist höchstens eine nette zugabe wenn du instant nen direkt heal casten kannst - aber spiele nicht nach dem R/K system sondern nach dem was gerade in der schlacht geschieht.

ich habe in tor anroc oft stats gehabt von 50 k dmg und 50k heal.. ob das aussagekräftig ist , ich weiss es nicht. fakt hingegen ist, dass wir über 80 % der sz gewonnen haben und ich meistens 1-2 k mehr exp erhalten habe (im vergelich zu nem erzi mit rein 100 k heal).

rezz gibts ab 31 instant (taktiker).

und dann noch kurzer Klassenbeschrieb von Paul Barnett von Mythic:

The Archmage is spell casting madness gone bananas. Like everything the High Elves do, they are the best at it, no matter what. Thus the Archmage is not just good at magic; they are super good at magic. This is a Healer / Caster. To be good at his job, the Archmage must taste combat, draw in Chaos energy, control it, then fire it back at the enemy or mold it into positive magic to unleash on his allies." 

dass der status quo anders ausschaut ist mir bewusst. 

du sagst: 
alle 3 pfade sind nach meinem theorie wissen stets darauf ausgelegt sich der rolle des heilers bewusst zu sein.

ab t4 ist pfad des asuryan useless. du konvertierst zum gimp dmg dealer und vielmehr noch zum gimp healer.. 

lvle noch ein bisschene und bin überzeugt dass dein nächster post anders ausschauen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (8. November 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht viel, da meine Klasse selbst erst 12 ist. Aber dennoch ein Erzmagier nur auf Schaden zu spielen und ne Blitzheilung zu sprechen mag ja gut gehen, aber nicht immer. Wenn es nur 1 Priester und 1 Erzmagier dabei sind, muss man deutlich mehr Heilen, als wenn man schon 4 Priester/Heiler hat. Das ist eigentlich der wichtigeste Punkt.

Wie man spielt und macht, kommt alles noch. Immerhin gibt es einige interessante Fähigkeiten für Erzmagier in ihren Bäumen und wichtige Spells kommen auch erst etwas später. Aber das wichtigste ist das Szenario selbst. Wie viele da drin sind und wenn man heilen kann. wenn ich mit meinen 20k Heilung und auch mal mehr und ca. 5k Schaden auf den Szenarios DD am Leben halte die halt auch gut Schaden machen, bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich aber sehe das schon etliche Heiler rum springen und es etwas Schaden bedarf, geh ich natürlich auf alles was sich bewegt und gezielt auf das, was down soll. Belege hier und da Heiler mit Dots und Entziehe AP und der Rest auf die, die gerade Schaden brauch um Down zu gehen oder Heilung um zu überleben. Aber wenn man als Erzmagier fsat der einzige Heiler ist, dann muss man auch rein heilen und den Schaden zurück stecken und hier und da mal AP klauen, was sehr hilfreich sein kann ^^.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. November 2008)

Jaa später wirst du aber festtellen, dass man ruhe/kraft in die Tonne kicken kann -.-  

im Sz kannst du nur heilen.
wer da auf DD geht is selber schuld.


----------



## Rohm1 (9. November 2008)

ruhe/kraft mechanik ist fürn a.. das ist so.. und mit kommenden patch 1.05 wird sich sich vermutlich auch (noch) nciht viel ändern. es wird lediglich der dmg der jeweiligen dots erhöht.. was ich so gelesen habe. aber die offiziellen patchnotes sind ja noch nicht da. ajo und die hots werden gernerft. längere hot dauer bei gleichem wert.

also grundsäztlich "muss" man gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt effektive spielweisen und nicht so effektive.

wie schon erwähnt wurde, ist der erzi momentan als heiler gespielt zweifels ohne am effektivsten. mythic ist sich aber der mangelnden spielmechanik (hoffenltlich) bewusst und wird dementsprechend handeln müssen. 

der erzmage ist und bleibt ein hybrid. es wurde so kommuniziert und nicht zuletzt augfrund der 3 total versch. pfade ein fakt. leider ist er im moment als hybrid einfach nicht gut zu spielen, vorallem in den szenarien. ich habe die letzten 33 lvl zu 90 % in den bgs gehealt was das zeugs hält. mach auch wenig sinn bei 10 ddler und 2 healern auf heal zu verzichten. 

nun habe ich auf "dmg" umgeskillt um ein bisschen zu testen. und das ganze "heal endlich geflame" -- i give - f... about it. und so gimpig ist der schaden auch nicht.

im solo pvp komm ich gut zurecht und es gibt 2-3 hassklassen. der rest ist eigentlich "easy" machbar.

wer der englischen sprache mächtig ist, der sollte mal ein blick auf die us foren werfen, www.warhammeralliance.com/forums. dort gibts 100te threads über den erzmagier und seiner verfehlten mechanik.
und dort disskutieren jene die das lvl 40 schon genackt haben.

rom


----------



## Pelorusjack (9. November 2008)

Der Schaden ist gimpig, definitiv. Also mich hat noch niemand vom Gegenteil überzeugt. 

Als Damagedealer sollte der Erzmagier kaum in der Lage sein, zu heilen, wie z.B. der Schattenpriester in WoW, wo das lange Zeit sehr gut gemacht war. Das Hybridensystem in WoW ist zu übertrieben: die Hybriden können dort zu viel, während sie in WAR nicht so gut abschneiden, wie die reinen Heiler, Stealther und Caster (BW oder WE). 

Nichtsdestotrotz - der Erzmagier ist eine ziemlich gute Klasse, wenn's um's heilen geht und hält durchaus was aus.


----------



## xelnagah (10. November 2008)

Jetzt habt ihr mein gesamtes Weltbild erschüttert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich stehe nun kurz vor dem Einzug in T3 und muss sagen dass, zumindest vom Gefühl her, Szenarien in denen ich eine Balance zwischen Schaden & Heilung gefahren bin, besser laufen als die in denen ich nur Heilung ausspucke. Kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich zuweilen meist mit 2 Runenpriestern in den Szenarien unterwegs war und ohnehin nur unterstützend heilen musste.

Meine Rotation sieht eigentlich vor Hots verteilen und, sofern in Reichweite, Heiler ärgern. Da werden AP gezogen und Dots gesetzt. Mit den damit aufgebrachtn Punkten wird dann der nächste Segen des Hysh oder alternativ eine Wiederbelebung, auch OHNE die Taktik, instant rausgehauen. Dann beginnt das Spiel von vorne. Wenn es sich anbietet noch ein wenig Regenmeister in gegnerische Nahkampfpulks und das Gewissen ist beruhigt.

Am Ende stehe ich mit 40/60 Schaden/Heilung da und die Erfahrung stimmt - selbst beim verlorenen Szenarien.


Zum Schluss eine nette Anekdote:

Gestern im Mourkain Tempel gestartet, Blick auf die eigene Gruppe: 1XSigmar, 2x Erzmagier & 3x Runenpriester. Nicht nur dass wir mit 6 Heilern aufgelaufen sind, die starteten auch noch alle in einer Gruppe. Auf Destro Seite hätt ich das kotzen bekommen wenn einfach NIEMAND umfallen will. Die einzigen Todesfälle waren ein Feuerzauberer der sich zuweilen selbst gesprengt hat - wer aber freiwillig alleine eine eigene Gruppe aufmacht bekommt nunmal keine Heilung - da waren wir etwas eigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xonema (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mitlerweile lvl 40 erreichen können. Aus diesem Grund gebe ich jetzt ein Statement zu meinem, auf Deutsch (bewusst), Erzmagier ab.

Beginnen wir mit dem  Thema, welches sicherlich noch einige hier beschäftigt. 

Ich rede von  PVE ( zum lvln meiner Meinung nach unerlässlich  ).

Der Erzmagier spielt sich im Vergleich zu bspw. einem Schwertmeister nicht wie der Fels in der Brandung. In der Regel heißt es DMG dealen, hoten, DMG dealen , Göttliche Gunst usen.
Ebenso sind Kämpfe gegen gleichstufige Champs ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Sollten diese Champs die Möglichkeit haben zu kicken.. lasst besser die Finger davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei Gegnerviechers auf einmal ?In der Regel kein Problem... ( sollten diese nicht gerade 2 lvl über euch sein ). 
Sprechen wir jedoch von dreien, ist die Fähigkeit "sprinten" euer bester Freund. Du bist Alchi ?Gratulation !Dank der ach so tollen Säfte überstehst du sogar 3 Gegner auf einmal.
Absolut top ist jedoch die Range deiner Zauber (  bin mir nicht sicher, ob die anderen Casterklassen die selbe Range haben ). Man hat dank der Range die Möglichkeit Named Questziele zu pullen, ohne Adds zu adden. Im Endeffekt ist der gute Erzmagier sehr effektiv und langlebig im PVE.

sprechen wir jedoch von PVP!! 

muss ich gestehen, wir Erzmagier sind total die Opfer !
InstantRezz (nicht "Schicksal ändern" ) schön und gut... aber 3 Sek. Stun reichen fast jeder DestroClass um den Erzi umzunieten.
Primär healen und gelegentlich Doten ?Totaler BULLSHIT. Eure Dots würden  nicht mal ein Chaoschick zum Eier legen bringen.
Konzentriert euch lieber aufs Healen oder debuffen. Solltet ihr euren Platz in der Menge nicht durch "strahlender Blick" verraten, sucht euch nen Swordi oder Ironbreaker und lasst diesen an eurer statt durch die Menge fegen. Mit den richtigen Talenten & der richtigen Skillungen sind diese beiden Klassen unzerstörbar mit euch im Rücken. Jedoch muste ich jedesmal die Erfahrung machen, dass es nicht lang gedauert hat, bis die gegenerische Fraktion mich entdeckt hat.
In der Regel ist jeder Erzmagier ( zwecks EXP-technisches Gründen) auf dem "Pfad des Asuryan" geskillt.
Schön und gut, keine Frage! Skillz wie "Flammen des Phönix" neben dem Öl in Keepfights hauen fast alles weg. Dank der recht hohen Moralregeneration im Pulk auch minütlich tierisch Spaßig.
Jedoch bringt es die Gruppe kein Stück weiter. Skillt zum Endgame lieber aktiv heal. Eure Gruppe/Kriegstruppe wird es euch im Nachhinein danken.
Solltest du es mit deinem Erzi schaffen, in der Kriegstruppe unentdeckt zu bleiben (Range ist hier das Zauberwort) , bist du Störenfried Nr.1

Zum Abschluss...

muss ich jedoch sagen, dass ich den Erzmagier seeeehr gerne spiele und ich mich nicht ärger diese Klasse als Main gewählt zu haben.
Erzmagier 4 President !

Gruß


----------



## xelnagah (14. November 2008)

D.h. der Erzmagier ist also, vor allem in Endgame, ein Hybrid der keiner ist?
Ich war dem Gutglauben erlegen dass Mythic mit den Ankündigungen des EM Wort hält und man nur wirklich effektiv spielt, wenn man beide Seiten der Medaille bzw. in unserem Fall der Weißen Magie ausnutzt.

Zum Thema Debuffen:

Macht es dann nicht Sinn später Vaul zu skillen und Isha lediglich mit Restpunkten vollzupropfen?


----------



## Rohm1 (14. November 2008)

xelnagah schrieb:


> D.h. der Erzmagier ist also, vor allem in Endgame, ein Hybrid der keiner ist?
> Ich war dem Gutglauben erlegen dass Mythic mit den Ankündigungen des EM Wort hält und man nur wirklich effektiv spielt, wenn man beide Seiten der Medaille bzw. in unserem Fall der Weißen Magie ausnutzt.
> 
> Zum Thema Debuffen:
> ...



korrekt.

wirklich effizient im moment eig. nur als heiler zu spielen.

- als "ddler" wird dich so gut wie keiner für raids oder inis mitnehmen. dafür gibts andere klassen das ist zumindest die begründung

- deine survivability sprich deine überlebenschance mit einer asu oder vaul spec sind gering. deine hots ticken so erbärmlich dass du mühe hast den dmg eines einzigen chosen o. chaosbarbar hochzuheilen - wenn überhaupt. von HK's ganz zu schweigen.
auch hots die für 200 non crit an verbündeten ticken sind ein witz. 

- dein dmg ist im pvp mittelmässig. töten wirst du damit niemand. ausser du triffst solo auf einen char. aber vllt ist das auch gar nicht der sinn solo alles umzumoschen.

- dein AP ist sofort verbraucht wenn du zwischen dd und heal wechselst. 3 dots und nen instant  und wusch 50 % oder mehr AP weg - und dann noch heilen?

- ruhe/kraft system versagt auf der ganzen linie. zuerst 5 mal schaden machen bis du einen instant healspruch hast? in der zeit ist die halbe grp tot.


leider soll auch der kommende patch keine abhilfe schafen.

aber: mir machts trodtzem spass ihn zu spielen. und mit vorwiegend heilen hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistika (15. November 2008)

mein erzi ist nun lvl 33.
ich habe genausoviel wille wie int ( sprich um die 430 je) und achte darauf viel mit leben zu tragen.
derzeit habe ich 13 punkte im Pfad des Vaul verteilt und die restlichen im Pfad der Isha
für mich erscheint nach vielen experimenten diese skillung am besten für mich und den erzi. 
1. macht sie so spass. 
2. kann man damit auch gut lvln
3. unterstützt man im sc mit den spells die gruppe und kann trotzdem annehmbar heilen

pur auf heal würde ich ab 32 nicht mehr gehn. die sc gehn nicht mehr im sekundentakt auf wie zuvor. man ist auf das questen angewiesen und ohne gruppe verzweifelt man. mit 40 sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## xelnagah (25. November 2008)

was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach noch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung um das Ruhe/KRaft System brauchbar zu machen?
Ich denke eine AP kosten analog zur Castzeitreduzierung  würde das System doch ein wenig hilfreicher machen ohne den EM aus der Balance zu werfen, oder?


----------



## Rohm1 (25. November 2008)

xelnagah schrieb:


> was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach noch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung um das Ruhe/KRaft System brauchbar zu machen?
> Ich denke eine AP kosten analog zur Castzeitreduzierung  würde das System doch ein wenig hilfreicher machen ohne den EM aus der Balance zu werfen, oder?



ich habe auf den englischen foren gelesen, dass sich mythic der problematischen spielmechanik in bezug auf das ruhe / kraftsystem bewusst ist, und sind daran eine lösung zu finden. nur: die spielmechanik eines char zu ändern oder sogar ganz neu zu erfinden, das dauert seine zeit.

eine lösung welche ich z.B gut fände wäre: du kannst ruhe/kraft aufladen und diese "ladungen" bleiben dann quasi gespeichert bis du sie freisetzt. 
unabhängig davon ob du jetzt ruhe zauber oder kraft zauber verwendest. also quais 2 pots die sich bis 5 aufladen können und du dann den jeweiligen zeitpunkt der freisetzung bestimmst.

das setzt aber vorraus, dass beide linien, ergo die heil sowie die schadenslinie gleichwertig wären. weil es soll ja schliesslich bei 5 "krachen" ob das nun ein dicker dmgspell ist oder ein "blitzheal"

mein idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss


----------



## Rauron (26. November 2008)

xelnagah schrieb:


> was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach noch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung um das Ruhe/KRaft System brauchbar zu machen?
> Ich denke eine AP kosten analog zur Castzeitreduzierung  würde das System doch ein wenig hilfreicher machen ohne den EM aus der Balance zu werfen, oder?


Ich denk mal auch, einfach anstelle der Castzeitreduzierung ne AP-Reduzierung reinhauen und schon hätte das System einen Sinn. AP- und Castzeitreduzierung fänd ich allerdings insgesamt zu stark.


----------



## xelnagah (26. November 2008)

Rauron schrieb:


> Ich denk mal auch, einfach anstelle der Castzeitreduzierung ne AP-Reduzierung reinhauen und schon hätte das System einen Sinn. AP- und Castzeitreduzierung fänd ich allerdings insgesamt zu stark.



Naja, zumindest beides um 10% pro Punkte reduzieren wäre für mich ein guter Mittelweg. Weil eines von beiden bringt's nicht. Man muss bedenken dass man immer noch 5 Heilungen/Damagespells für einen kostenlosen, v

@ Rohm: Wie willst du festlegen wann du die Punkte raushaust? Als eigene Skills á la "Bei Benutzung wird für die nächste Aktion die gespeicherte Weiße Magie freigegeben"? Fänd ich net sooo pralle. 

Dann lieber getrennte Weiße Magiepools die dann eine Zeit anhalten und dann Boni wie "1% Kritchance und 10% verkürzte Castzeit/Effektiver für Heilungen pro Kraft " (bzw. analog für Ruhe)
Dann sammelt man an, und wenn man z.B. aufhört Kraft aufzubauen, weil man gerade ein paar Heilungen hintereinander castet, fängt die nach 3 Sekunden an sich wieder abzubauen. Das käme wohl der "Verbrennungen" Mechanik des BW sehr nahe, würde Ruhe/Kraft aber definitiv aufwerten.


----------

